# New Bow Press



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

This is a new Bow Press that I have been using and working on for nearly a year. The first 12 are ready for sale. May also consider setting up dealerships. This press will press almost any bow on the market with ease and in very short time. I have pressed the following bows:
Bowtech Rascal, X-Force SS, X-Force Dream Season, PSE Moneymaker, Hoyt Trykon, Trykon XL, TryKon Jr, Rintec, Vulcan, Vectrix, Turbotec, Katera XL, Alpine Denali, Mathews Prestige, Mustang, Ignition, Apex 7, DXT, Newberry Sabre, Sabre XL, Martin Shadow Cat and numerous other bows. All of these bows were pressed using the same machine with no tool change over or adjustments of any kind. I believe I can press any bow in less than 30 seconds with no effort and with no more strain on the bow than being drawn back. I am working on the patent and with the insurance company. I will be offering a Lifetime Warranty. This unit has no parts that can possibly wear out under normal Pro Shop or Home use. Press is professionally Powder Coated and looks great. It will initially be offered as a bench model only. This unit requires 1 person with 2 hands, nothing else.
The introductory price on this press is $349.00 plus shipping. Please refer any questions to Jim Lutz at [email protected]. I'm not sure to enlarge pictures but will send larger pictures upon request.
Thank You and God Bless,
Jim


----------



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

X-Force SS


----------



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

Katera XL
http://s342.photobucket.com/albums/o440/noseamsiding/press/th_sidingandPress067.jpg


----------



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

Katera XL







http://s342.photobucket.com/albums/o440/noseamsiding/press/th_sidingandPress067.jpg


----------



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

Martin Shadowcat


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Need some bigger pics , but looks interesting...Just copy and paste the IMG from photobucket and your pics will be fullsize..


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

pm sent to you


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Full size Pic ?*

Yes I am interested but as someone said I would like to see a full size pic


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 e-mails sent


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I would be careful with selling these until you look at the ones offered by Last Chance Archery. Their presses have been on the market for a few years and is patented. It is very similar to yours. Yours presses the bows at the axles by having the press collapse the axles by turning a wheel on the end.

Again, I would contact Leon Pittman or Mike Lee at Last Chance Archery in Pendergrass, GA before you sell any.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

bcriner said:


> I would be careful with selling these until you look at the ones offered by Last Chance Archery. Their presses have been on the market for a few years and is patented. It is very similar to yours. Yours presses the bows at the axles by having the press collapse the axles by turning a wheel on the end.
> 
> Again, I would contact Leon Pittman or Mike Lee at Last Chance Archery in Pendergrass, GA before you sell any.


Pictures are horrible but from what you can see they look copy cat???


----------



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

I've checked the the website and there are some similarities. There are also so many differences that a patent is obtainable. Having a crank and pressing at the axles can not be exclusive. I thank you for your concern.
Jim
larger pictures can be seen here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=725886


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck with you patent.


----------

